# The Ultimate Fire Warrior



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

"Sir, this looks like a good place to abandon ship!" shouted highly skilled Fire Warrior O'Vaxus as the Sky Ray Omega airborne city cast a shadow over a forest near an Imperial Guard base. "Very well" said Aun'vawre calmly. O'Vaxus jumped through the half open hatch. O'Vaxus had the strange ability to teleport short distances, so the landing would be easy. As he gracefully landed perfectly on his feet, he drew a Pulse Rifle and his custom-made Pulse Saber. He jumped and began to teleport from treetop to treetop, eventually reaching the Imperial Guard base. He teleported through the air on to the roof and looked through a giant glass window on the roof. The commander and a weapons designer were talking underneath. O'Vaxus placed a plasma charge on the window and ran. Not teleported, ran. Two guards chased him through the forest. Soon he was backed into a corner. "Hey,"he said with an evil smile on his face,"You two had better get back before you miss the fireworks!"
The guards soon realised what he meant. As they sprinted back, the bomb exploded. Glass shards rained down upon the commander and weapon designer, and entire sections of the top floor were blasted to oblivion. O'Vaxus teleported to the now returned ship and said with a smile:"My work here is done!"
END TRANSMISSION


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

*SEQUEL! The Ultimate Fire Warrior: Ork Slayer*

O'Vaxus sighed loudly. He was out of things to do. He wasn't needed anywhere, he had finished painting and decorating his weapons and armor, there was nothing to do. So, he decided, he would just need to find something. "Find something?" He muttered, "That's IT!" He ran to his teleporter (not that he needed it because he can teleport without one) and pressed the button that read: DROP POD ROOM. He rubbed his armored hands together. "Her I come, O'Sh..." The rest was drowned out by the wooshing of the drop pod falling to the planet below. He activated the microthrusters to slow down for landing. He slowed. And slowed. And eventually halted. The second it landed, he teleported out. He began to run around. as if looking for something. Which he was. He had heard about a certain renagade Tau enclave having a campsite here. Soon, he saw a small source of light from a treetop he was scouting from. Fire! Campfire probably! And campfire=campsite. He ran towards it, using his helmet to track it as a heat source. Soon he reached the tree nearest the campsite. He hid behind it and teleported amongst the branches. He peered through a small gap. He gasped. Then hit himself for making a noise whaen trying not to be seen. What he saw was the folllowing: a smallish group of Fire Warriors, with dark red armour, all sitting around a campfire. And in the middle of them was, barely recognisable without his battlesuit, O'Shova, better known as Commander Farsight. The Breakaway. The Ork Slayer. The Melee Commander. 
The Anti-legend. He had many, many names given by many different people with many different theories about him. He plucked up the courage to go to them. "Hey" he said in a carefree manner, dropping from the tree, "How's it goin'?" The Farsight Enclave looked immediately, but breathed out in relief and went back to talking when they saw a fellow Tau. "Another breakaway who wants to join?" O'Shova asked. O'Vaxus shook his head and replied: "Nope, just a Tau Fire Warrior who thinks you still fight for The Greater Good, unlike some." O'Shova laughed. "Good, because The GREATER Good is still the side I'm on!" he said, still with a slight hint of humor in his voice. O'Vaxus said, a little shakily because he wasn't really sure wether to ask or not, "Why are you HERE anyway?" O'Vaxus just laughed and said "Because of my favourite hobby, Ork slaying!"
"Ork slaying?" O'Vaxus asked questioningly "Is that a sport of some kind?"
"I guess you could call it that" O'Shova replied, shrugging, "Wait! I think I hear..." He was drowned out. Drowned out by a strange sound. An extremely loud "WAAGGGHHH!"
"Orks..." O'Vaxus breathed, "And lots of em'!"
"Correct" O'Shova said, suddenly serious, "Now get your weapons out." O'Vaxus smiled and drew a Pulse Saber and Cyclic Ion Carbine. Both unique weapons, one forged from a Pulse Rifle and a Space Marine power sword, one essentially a Cyclic Ion Cannon stripped down to the bare essentials. "Impressive weaponry" O'Shova said, "Now get it ready, because unless you can fight of a miniature army of Orks using hands and feet, I suggest you use it."
"Actually," O'Vaxus replied a little smugly, "I've fought off a Space Marine Kill-Team single handedly without weapons."
"Very good, amazing in fact, but an Ork task force of 4 squadrons of Boyz with a Choppa per Ork and a Warboss is a little bit bigger than the average kill team." O'Shova replied, "So get ready to obliterate some Orks!"
The Farsight Enclave hid in the forest, Pulse Pistols and swords made of scavenged materials at the ready. O'Vaxus teleported into a tree, with his Cyclic Ion Carbine positioned like a sniper rifle. O'Shova got into his battlesuit and picked up the Dawn Blade, jumping onto the tree nearest to him. He jumped from tree to tree until eventually he reached a tree much taller than the one he started in. They waited. As the Orks came into the camp, they watched and waited until the Orks had all flooded in to the large clearing. Then they fired in a huge blitz of shots, followed by charging into the Orks, swinging their swords. O'Shova jumped into the middle of the Orks, impaling one on the Dawn Blade as he landed. He tossed the Ork corpse at the Warboss, who charged almost a split second after the body hit him. As the Warboss charged, O'Shova just stood and waited. When the Warboss came quite close, he thrust the Dawn Blade forwards, impaling the Ork leader. The Orks paused and looked, giving the Enclave a chance to strike them down. The remaining Orks tried to flee. For the first time in the battle, O'Vaxus jumped down and launched a flurry of shots from the Cyclic Ion Carbine. Any Orks that got by that were struck down by O'Vaxus' sword. O'Shova came over to him once he had slain the last few Orks. He placed a symbiote sticker on his armor. "Well done," O'Shova said, "You're now an hounarary member of the Farsight Enclave. Even if you don't live with us here and you go back to your home, you are a member of our group. To seal the deal..." O'Shova took O'Vaxus' Pulse Saber and engraved on it in Tau: FARSIGHT ENCLAVE. O'Vaxus thanked him, said his goodbyes and teleported back to the pod. He thrusted upwards. The city was, thankfully, still there. He opened the hatch and thrust into the city. Aun'Vawre was waiting for him there. "Where have you been?" he asked.
"Oh, nowhere really," O'Vaxus replied calmly, "Just visiting someone."
END TRANSMISSION.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I know i won't feel good about this only being criticism... tau haven't the connection or understanding of the warp to teleport. There isn't such a thing as imperial teleporters and if I'm wrong there wouldn't be one in a IG post which goes into a SM Battle barge, the only place you find drop pods. A stripped down Cyric ion blaster wouldn't exist as only veteran battle suit users are even able to get such special equipment, so one able to be carried by the physically weak tau firewarrior wouldn't be developed. Similar for the pulse sabre. However i do like your idea of creating a heroic firewarrior as this isn't commonly how tau work and think you should keep the idea but think of redoing it.


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

snap with tom=] good story, lacks realism(well as close as you get in a universe with almost every planet inhabited lol)


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

*NEXT IN SERIES! Ultimate Fire Warrior: Chaos Rising*

A Pulse Rifle fell to the ground. A Fire Warrior collapsed, several bolter shells in his heart. This was beyond madness, O'Vaxus thought to himself. They were in a shoot-out with an enemy they had never heard of, for Aun'va's sake! Sometimes he wondered why he bothered. Especially when his fellow Tau were being felled like trees all around him. He picked up the ammo-depleted Pulse Carbine of a fallen Fire Warrior and hurled it across the battlefield. It hit one of their opponents square in the jaw. Their opponents resembled Space Marines, but a lot more... strange. Some had wings or tentacles or even more heads erupting out all over their body, but some had Space Marine power armour coated liberally with heretic symbols and markings. They wielded almost every Space Marine weapon they had ever seen, among other things. One of them was deformed, but not hideously so. He towered above the others, even above the Tau battlesuits, and wielded a gun which appeared to be... alive. He managed to take down quite a lot, but eventually ran out of ammo in his Pulse Rifle. "Ok," He said to no-one in particular, eat this you stupid... The rest was drowned out by a particularly loud gunshot. He took, from a sheath on his back, his Cyclic Ion Carbine. He blasted everything worth blasting. He took down the previously mentioned deformed, winged titan along with several squads worth of troops. Eventually, the last couple of them fled to their tank transports. But the mutated titan he had shot down got up. he walked over towards O'Vaxus. "Impressive, very, very impressive!" The titan said, "It takes a lot of skill to gun me down." O'Vaxus stared at the creature for a minute before replying: "Thank you, but who and actually WHAT are you?"
"A Daemon Prince of course!" shouted the Daemon Prince, "Daemon Prince Xavier, to be exact." O'Vaxus said firmly "I take you heretics are not interested in following the path of The Greater Good, then."
"NO!" roared Xavier, "WE ARE NOT! AND YOU HAVE JUST MADE ONE HECK OF A POWERFUL ENEMY!"
Xavier flew off.
"Yeesh, that guy sure has a short temper!" laughed one of the Tau. But not just any Tau. It was O'Vaxus' brother, O'Shasdet.
"You got that right, brother!" O'Vaxus laughed, "But something tells me he will be 'one heck of a powerful enemy', as he so intelligently puts it."
O'Vaxus, and Xavier, were right...

Number 4 of the series coming soon!
Sorry about it being so short, I ran out of ideas 
But I will try and make 4 REALLY long, about 2X as long as number 2 in fact!
All coments welcome!
Oh yeah, thomas2: Details, details. Besides, It's Apocalypse. If 40k wasn't insane before, it is now. But thanks for switching to a good note  <- Hey you, get out of here, page hog!
Cerrakoth: (see thomas2)  <- Okay that is it! (throws smilie into pit of ravenous Tyranids)
Stay tuned for 4! Coming soon! This week if I get bored  <- Curse you, invincible smilie!
Oh yeah, thomas2: THERE IS NO WAY I'M REDOING THIS SERIES! EVER! WHY AM I TALKING IN CAPITALS!


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Yay! Battle Of The Legends!*

O'Vaxus was sitting in his room on the ship. Thinking. Thinking about that Xavier character. He wondered... was Xavier as powerful as he boasted? Had he made the enemy that would kill him? The questions bit and nibbled at him like mosquiteos. He would have to, he concluded, find out for himself. He took out a pocket supercomputer. He began to hack in to the ship's systems. He hesitated. He changed the ship's coordinates to the Chaos world closest to the planet they had been battling on. A conquered Forge World, Fortrus Datary (yeah, Gaunts Ghosts rip off. Sue me. On second thoughts, don't).
When Aun'Vawre saw the changed coordinates, he had one suspect: O'Vaxus.
He used the teleporter (I put this back in just for you, thomas2 ) to get into O'Vaxus' room. He saw O'Vaxus hacking the systemes on his pocket supercomputer. "WHAT ARE YOU DOING!" Aun'Vawre shouted.
"I... I need... I need to fight Daemon Prince Xavier!" O'Vaxus said.
"I see..." Aun'Vawre replied, "But why not just tell me, I would of helped you without the need of hacking."
They were above the Chaos base. O'Vaxus hacked into the systems of the Chaos base. Xavier... was in the base, sector DP50. O'Vaxus went down in a drop pod. In the pod, he used his pocket supercomputer to contact someone. Then, he landed. He teleported (told you I wasn't editing a thing, thomas2 ) outside of the pod. He was in DP...40. he went around the building. DP50...
He snuck inside. Xavier was blasting a target with daemon weaponry. He shouted: "Xavier, remember me?" 
Xavier answered. Answered by charging at O'Vaxus, his sword in a position which could easily impale him upon impact. O'Vaxus jumped backwards, drawing his Pulse Saber (thomas2, you know the drill) and his pocket supercomputer. He contacted someone. Minutes of battling later, something broke through the roof. A drop pod. Out stepped O'Shasdet. He was weilding a Pulse Pistol in each hand. He unloaded a clip or two into Xavier. But they had about the effect of throwing a Power Armour helmet at him. Then, something else broke through the building, the wall this time. They all evacuated, still fighting, as the building collapsed. The building-breaking thing had been another drop pod. A red one with an edited version of the Tau symbol painted onto one side. Out of it came, charging with Dawn Blade in hand, O'Shova. He slashed at Xavier, as did O'Vaxus. O'Vaxus threw a Pulse Saber to O'Shasdet, who also joined the blade bonanza. Eventually, Xavier fell to the ground, severely wounded. O'Vaxus, O'Shasdet and O'Shova were awarded Tau medals of bravery and teamwork upon arrival in the ship. O'Vaxus no longer had to worry about Xavier. Or did he...
To be continued in part 5 of the series!
Comments welcome.
All comments.
Even bad ones.
No, seriously.


----------



## Frodo (Nov 13, 2007)

Sorry, doesent cut it for me. the first two were great but the third and fourth are to simple, what they did, no real reason for why. but hey, Im looking forwards to seeing the next great exploits of O'vaxus.


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks. Don't worry, it's coming very soon. I just need to write down a few ideas and pick out the good ones. Then clump 'em together with... er... some totally random stuff and voila, Ultimate Fire Warrior 5!

So, my loyal fans and critics, soon you will be commenting on UFW 5!


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

"Hey men!" O'Vaxus shouted "Looks like creamed Khorne for dinner tonight!"
Everyone laughed. Including O'Vaxus.
"Brother, they approach!" shouted O'Shasdet "Let's get on to the Swordfish Skimmer-bikes!"
And that they did. With Pulse weapons and Bolters firing in all directions, the Tau were already beggining to thin down the Chaos armies. As the armies got smaller and smaller, the Chaos decided to seal thier victory. By taking some hostages. The Chaos gods surged into the Tau forces, posessing one troop between them, O'Shasdet. All 4 Chaos gods in 1 body.
"NO! HOLD YOUR FIRE!" O'Vaxus shouted.
O'Vaxus hopped onto his Swordfish and sped towards O'Shasdet. He took out a Fusion Longsword and... hopped off of his Swordfish, holding the sword to O'Shasdet's neck. He began to talk to the gods, bargaining and threatening at the same time. Eventually, he had no choice. He drew his Pulse Saber and handed it to O'Shasdet, challenging him to a duel. If O'Vaxus hit the ground first, he would let two of the Chaos Gods possess him without any resistance.
If O'Shasdet hit the ground first, the Gods would have to hop out and hop off.
A brutal swordfight commenced, with both of them giving it their all. As the swordfight raged on, the Tau were cheering on their commander as he attemted to free his brother. Then... thump. O'Shasdet uncerimoniously hit he ground, dropping his weapon. The Gods surged out, retreating along with the Chaos armies, who would later be revealed as a new traitor legion, the Poison Fangs. O'Vaxus and O'Shasdet (along with an entire army of Tau) sped on their bikes back to the Omega Skyray, knowing that the Chaos Gods had been defeated. Again.

And that was episode 5, folks!
Look out for episode 6, Armapocalypse! (it was origanally going to be named Apocageddon, but Armapocalypse sounds cooler )


Sponsered by O'Vaxus-O's! They're Ultimatefirewarrior-licious!


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Weird................but amusing k:


----------



## Joe Pineapples (Dec 23, 2007)

Well done, a highly enjoyable read!
Whilst i am forced to agree with one or two comments about the overall lack of "realisum" regarding the text and how it relates to the 40K universe, in the name of creative writing it is easily forgiven.
A little more reading up on the history and backgrounds of the races, a little more use of a constructive and coherent plot line, and i for one feel this could be.........dare i say it..... epic!

keep up the good work.


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks!

But about the realism...

I don't give a damn.

I mean, by reading this story series, you must have guessed that realism isn't and never will be my 'strong point'. And I don't care. I will say it again: It's apocalypse. If Warhammer 40k wasn't insane before, it is now.


----------



## CyDoN (Dec 21, 2007)

this is a Tau propaganda lol.
TaTaTau call Chaos Heretics? :S and what name is Xavier for a Deamon? lol sorry to be rude man but it seems u have trouble with Chaos and Orkz and Marines with power swords :S which of course the Tau cant even lift


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

See above. I don't give a **** about realism.
Please, no comments on realism.
If you are going to critisise the realism of the story, please, don't post at all.


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Bloopers and outtakes*

This will keep you happy 'till UFW 6 

Blooper 1:

"What... the... hell...!" O'Vaxus shouted. All of the fire warriors turned to see the ultimate womd (weapon of mass destruction)
"ZEEKY BOOGY DOOG!"
(Nuclear explosion)

Blooper 2:

"I'M A SCATMAN!" shouted O'Shasdet.
"Hey, he was ment to say 'They approach, brother!'" O'Vaxus shouted "SOUND MAN!!"
"Oh ****!" said the sound man as he was blasted into oblivion.

Blooper 3:

"Let's turn these Chaos into creamed Khorne!" O'Vaxus shouted.
"But sir... they're chaos, they are'nt made of sweetcorn!"
(Dun dun chh!)

Blooper 4:

"Abcdefg, hijklmnop, qrs, tuv, wx, y and z..." O'Shasdet muttered under his breath.
"What. The. Hell. Are. You. Doing." O'Vaxus said.
"Erm, nuthin..." O'Shasdet said.

Blooper 5:

"I like corn!" shouted a random Fire Warrior.
"GET HIM!" shouted everuone else.
(corn=Khorne)


And that's it!
Well, what did you expect, bible-length?
UFW 6 will be out soon, and this IS NOT UFW 6!!
Just a few UFW 5 bloopers for you to enjoy.
I might do this with all new stories and post them, I might even do 1-4, but don't hold your breath.
Seeya.
For the Greater Good!


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Episode 6: Armapocalypse! (Sorry about the delay, stupid laziness...)*

Just when you thought you were safe... here comes episode 6!


AAHHH! as a Fire Warrior fell to the ground...
NOOOOO... as an army of Eldar was destroyed...
GRRRAHH!! as several Bloodthirsters fell...
BZZZTAHHHH! as a Necron fell along with hundreds more of his kind...
This...
Is...
Armapocalypse!



O'Vaxus pulled a grenade from a pouch on his armour, tossing it deep into the Chaos armies. He smiled as he heard the satisfying TCHHHHHZZZZ! that always came from a Vortex Grenade landing in the middle of an army. He was just annoyed that the best diplomats in the known and probably unknown universe, the Water Caste, were the ones who started the war, all because of a peacemaking mission gone wrong. "Oh well..." O'Vaxus thought as his Vortex Grenade sucked up 3 Defilers, which he laughed at. Then, he noticed that their reinforcements had arrived, their allies: the Space Marines. Bolter fire blasted into the Chaos lines, on the opposite side to the Tau, which meant the Chaos were effectively sandwhiched in. "Looks like your so-called Chaos Gods aren't as powerful as you think!" O'Vaxus shouted, which caused a flurry of Chaos shots to be fired at him. He used his short-range teleportation ability to get right into the middle of the Chaos armies. He magnitised the fire, which he teleported out of the way of, with the stray shots instead making a large gap in the middle of the Chaos armies. Even an army of Chaos couldn't take down O'Vaxus. He pulled out a Pulse Saber as he fell back down into the Chaos armies. He went berzerk, massacre-ing his way through the Daemon Princes, killing all of the Bloodthirsters and rampaging into the lesser daemons, slaying every last one of them. He teleported back into the Tau lines. The Chaos were significantly outnumbered before; now they were effectively dead. Soon, they fell, and O'Vaxus lead the Tau through many a battle after. Little did anyone know at the time that it would be O'Vaxus who would end the war...

TO BE CONTINUED IN EPISODE 6, PART 2, COMING SOON... AND I MEAN IT THIS TIME!


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Good to see O'Vaxus back. Might inspire me to start up my Tau story again, as this started it first time, even if their isn't very much similarities.


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

Glad you enjoy the story!
Part 2 of Episode 6 coming soon... very soon! Definitely before the weekend ends, early week worst scenario.
In other words, watch that space! (points down)


Ultimate Fire Warrior, sponsered by O'Vaxusfresh, the toothpaste that gets rid of that plaque like O'Vaxus gets rid of enimies!


----------



## PAw (Dec 20, 2007)

I dont mind it... but in my eyes the only ultimate fire warrior is Kais from "Fire Warrior" the video game. but keep it up!


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

*O'Vaxus pulls out Pulse Rifle and aims at PAw*
*Darklight Knight takes it away*
*They fight*

Oh great, two of my made up characters fighting...
I had better go before they kill each other...
Thanks for saying you like it, part 2 of episode 6 coming in the week!


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Armapocalypse part 2! Sponsered by Forge World, because of the insanely high prices!*

After a (very long) (extremely long) delay, here it is!

O'Vaxus cut through several more Chaos. And Dark Eldar, and Necrons. It was Tau, Space Marines, Imperial Guard and Eldar versus Dark Eldar, Chaos and a few Necrons in this battle. 'This is just far, far beyond madness!' O'Vaxus thought. He looked to his right. O'Shasdet was trying desperately to hold out in a swordfight against a Chaos Marine. O'Vaxus took out his new prototype Pulse Pistol MK II, with faster and more powerfull shots than the original. He blasted the Chaos Marine. O'Shasdet stumbled, accidentally making a Berserker decapitate himself with his own axe. O'Vaxus chuckled as he turned another Necron into spare parts. "Note to self," he muttered, "Take some Necron parts after the battle to study... if I even survive!"
O'Vaxus had been given the rank of Yr'Shas'O, an experienced (Yr) highest rank (O) member of the Fire Caste (Shas) during a gigantic battle against a huge army of Chaos Marines, Daemons, Lost and the Damned and general Chaos-followers. Suddenly, he almost got decapitated as he was thinking, but a shot hit the Berserker who tried. He looked around, the shot had come from his friend, O'Ziot. He nodded and smiled, then shot a Necron Warrior that was about to shoot him with a Gauss Gun. The battle raged and raged, with the forces of the Tau, Space Marines, Eldar and Guard _losing_ by a considerable margin. "Oh great" O'Vaxus muttered, "We're losing too!" He hopped down into an enemy trench and snatched a Vortex Grenade from a Chaos Marine. He then teleported out of the trench (his abilities of teleportation were beginning to weaken) and tossed the now-pinless Vortex Grenade over his shoulder into the trench. It took down almost all of the Chaos, Necrons and Dark Eldar down there, and O'vaxus finished it off. O'Vaxus had lost most of his sense of humor and become more cold and ruthless during the year-spanning war, if he still HAD any sense of humor at all. In fact, the war was affecting him more than ANYONE else, during every battle he could almost _feel_ the fun and humor being drained from him. He had NO idea how he had managed a chuckle earlier. He grabbed a Chaos Marine communicator and put on a Chaosy voice, saying: "I need you to bring down Orbital Bombardment on these co-ordinates..."
He proceded to give the co-ordinates of the Chaos campsite, the middle of the charging enemy forces who were currently not _quite_ in battle yet and the other two enemy campsites for that matter. They complied, and a few seconds later the bombs started raining. O'Vaxus had a triumphant (if evil) smile on his face. They were still getting oblitorated, but not by as much. He took some more Vortex Grenades from a rack on the wall and threw them deep into the enemy lines. Then, something strange happened. A blur zoomed across the Chaos forces, with a white-grey line following afterwards. Then the ENTIRE Chaos front line fell to the ground, or rather two halves of it. The same thing happened again and again and again, slicing down what seemed like hundreds of lines. O'Vaxus watched on in awe as the blur moved onto the Dark Eldar, having finished with the Chaos. After that it took down the Necrons. Not all of them, most of the enemies were in combat, as O'Vaxus probably knew quite well as he was currently attacking several of them. He noticed a Chaos Terminator Lord over by the XV-88's, or as he liked to call them (Chaos Lords, not XV-88's) 'Kings of the Mutant tin cans'. He teleported behind the Lord and put a sword through it's head. I say 'it' because, even though O'Vaxus knew perfectly well that almost all if not all Chaos were male, the Lord was covered with so many mutations and deformations that even _without_ the Terminator armour it would be hard to tell if he was human, let alone male or female. Anyway, the Chaos didn't take too kindly to this and most of the enemy fire was drawn to O'Vaxus. He just teleported out of the way. Then the same blur from earlier cut up the enemies firing at him at a breakneck speed, even faster than before. O'Vaxus helped, teleporting and cutting up enemies left, right, center and quite a few other places really. Suddenly, the blur stopped. It remained a blur for a few seconds, but slowly became visible. It was, suprisingly, a Tau, in normal Fire Caste armour with a Pulse Sabre and... a Pulse Pistol mark II?! The only people to get that were O'Vaxus and another highly skilled, highly ranked Fire Warrior. A Fire Warrior called... "O'Yelipwa!" O'Vaxus exclaimed, "You're legendary!"
"You have quite a legend yourself, O'Vaxus!" he replied. One of the reasons O'Yelipwa was legendary was due to being the first Tau to ever be recognised as a psyker, an amazingly rare ability for Tau. However, Tau who were psykers controlled it rather differently to other races. Tau psykers were given a random ability, O'Vaxus got teleportation (O'Vaxus was the second Tau psyker, still making him a bit of a legend even WITHOUT his millions of accomplishments in battle) and O'Yelipwa was given ultra-speed. O'Vaxus and O'Yelipwa charged, side-by-side, back into battle... only to realise that they took down the last of 'em, and the others were going back to Sky Ray Maximus, Land Raider Maximus (a gigantic Land Raider, no real suprises there) and Grav Tank Maximus (guess). They followed. O'Vaxus had made friends with another legend during a huge battle. That was a little unexpected...
YES, THIS IS SO HUGE IT NEEDS THREE PARTS. PART THREE COMING SOON!


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

Dude comon. Moar o_o


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

Arggh! The server change wiped out the next part! I spent AGES on it!!! I'll try and upload a better (well, probably completely different as I can't for the life of me remember what I put into UFW 6 part 3) version soon-ish, if I can remember what the hell it was about...

Thanks for bearing with me, UFW fans. I know it was good for Heresy or something, but I can tell ya, when you spent absolutely AGES typing a story, completely unaware of the server change or it's side effects, it's more than a LOT annoying when the story gets wiped by a server change you knew NOTHING about. *Sigh...* Well, guess I just gotta trawl around in the swampy, murky depths of my recent memory until I remember what I put in the story :/


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

YESS! MAJOR thanks to thomas2 who found the deleted original episode 6 part 3 in amongst his HO subscriptions 

O'Vaxus and O'Yelipwa bellowed a warcry as the charged, firing thier Pulse Pistol MK II's. They were set to 'Destroy' and 'Ultra-rapid Fire', so they were taking down about 4 enemies per second between them. They drew and activated thier Pulse Sabers, cutting through Berzerkers, Necron Warriors and various other enemies. It was Space Marines and Tau versus Chaos and Necrons. On a nearby planet it was Imperial Guard and Eldar versus Dark Eldar, so they couldn't exactly help. O'Vaxus cut down another couple of Chaos and a Paladins of the Eighth (Writer's note: A Space Marine chapter I made using the Bolter and Chainsword Space Marine Painter version 5.0 Beta when I was bored) Space Marine finished off the squad he had half-destroyed. O'Vaxus and the Marine began to cut down another squad of Berzerkers and O'Yelipwa joined in quickly. "Nice of you to help!" O'Vaxus shouted to the Marine over the warcries and gunfire "Nice sword!"
"Thanks!" the Marine shouted back "Master-crafted power sword with a blade blessed by the Machine Spirit which makes it more powerful against vehicles!"
As they continued to fight, the marine's sword, which O'Vaxus would later discover to be called Transplinter, came in handy when a Chaos Baneblade came along. He cut it in TWO. When another came along, however, he did something much more evil: he plugged the tank's barrel with a pinless Weld Grenade, a normal grenade that welds on to metal when pinless, which is why a rubber gauntlet coating must be worn while using one. A second later it exploded, sending the tank and turret flying off in different directions. The tank itself landed on a few squads of Chaos and exploded and the flying turret hit the Chaos Lord leading the army that had been sent to the world in the face, not doing much damage but succeeded in aggrovating him to the extent of making him CHARGE at O'Vaxus and his two companions. O'Vaxus grabbed the Lord's back and pulled the furious Lord towards him quickly and sharply, impaling him on the piercing blade of his Pulse Saber. At this, the Chaos fell back and, knowing th at they wouldn't last a second without thier Chaos aliies, so did the Necrons. At this, the Tau and Space Marines walked back to thier respective mobile, landable space cities. "Hey O'Vaxus..." the Marine that had been fighting alongside O'Vaxus and O'Yelipwa said "My name's Jazon Purev, by the way" (Editors note: Pronounced Jay-zon Pure-ev) and, at that, walked away. O'Vaxus had another friend, and friends were hard things to come by in times of such war and darkness. He and O'Yelipwa walked back to Skyray Maximus, knowing that the Chaos had again been thwarted. Next stop, the nearby ex-Forge World 'Kingdomia', to help thier allies... if they haven't already WON.
PART 4 (YES, 4) COMING SOON!
Amazing how this series has grown, it started as something I did because I was bored, and now...
Brings a tear to my eye :') (no, not really) Might try and include Darklight Knight in the next one. I was trying to fit him in somewhere all through writing this one (I even considered making Jazon into DLK) but didn't find anywhere that would have fitted. Stay tuned for part 4! (Translation: Part 4 should be here in a week or so... maybe a month. Probably.) Also, expect O'Shasdet to be returning along with Daemon Prince Xavier (thought he was dead? Well, so did I until I had the idea to bring him back... ), as well as Farsight and a few others. Jazon will become a main protagonist alongside O'Vaxus, O'Yelipwa and O'Shasdet and Darklight Knight (another of my made-up characters) will probably be appearing at some point, almost definitely as another main protagonist. Seeya! (Like always, any comments welcome, be it informing me of spelling errors or compliments or criticism)


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

Just thought I would let everyone know that I now have my first self-converted, fully-built model. Why am I talking about this on UFW? Because it is a converted tank commander that is actually now O'Vaxus! However, it is NOT the highly armoured, heavily armed O'Vaxus we all know. It is a lightly armoured and lightly armed scout O'Vaxus, from his scouting mission. You might be saying "Hang on a minute!", but wait! His scouting mission is going to be in the next part! I am going to write and post it TOMMOROW. MONDAY AT THE LATEST!


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Lolz, those arent really realistic (kidding, trying to get on your nerves lol) but hilarious as hell!


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks dude. Suprises me a ton how popular this has become... O_O
Next part comin' later.


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi. Now, enough talk... next part comin' at ya!

"Ah jeez..." O'Vaxus sighed as he cut through the branches of the Kingdomian Quatara trees, picking a few ripe, juicy Quatara fruits as he went. He was lightly armoured, in the middle of an Ork infested (the Orks have recently allied up with the enemy. Luckily, however, the Tyranids have decided to remain nuetral. A few, however, did decide to join their side, suprisingly!) forest with nothing but a VERY small amount of armour, a Pulse Pistol and his trusty old Pulse Saber. He decided to have a quick break. He grabbed the largest fruit he had picked, peeled off the rock-hard skin with his sword and took a huge bite out of the sweet, soft, juicy flesh. With these fruits, if the skin is rock-hard, it is ripe. If it is soft, it is not. Very confusing... 'Oh well,' O'Vaxus thought to himself, 'just gotta scout ahead and report back... this is a little lonely though... nobody around!'
He stared at the blade of his Pulse Saber. He looked closely at the pulse-edged, feather-light metal weapon and could just make out, written in Tau: FARSIGHT ENCLAVE.
He remembered O'Shova engraving that into the blade... he smiled and sheathed his sword. Suddely... CRASH! A loud noise came from behind him. Lightning-quick he turned to see a red pod of some kind. He was sure he had seen it somewhere before...
HISS! It opened. And out stepped an old friend...
"O'Shova!" O'Vaxus shouted, "It's you!"
"Hehe, duh!" O'Shova shouted back through the speakers of his battlesuit. Suddenly, popping up from behind him, came an Ork, with a Choppa in each hand! Farsight the Ork Slayer, however, had heard the Ork from a mile away and quickly, simultaneously and seemingly effortlessly turned, drew the Dawn Blade and cut the Ork in half. He picked up the Choppas and threw them into the tree above him. Out came two Ork Boyz with Choppas. Dead, of course, each with a blade through their head...
"Assassins, distractions, dual blades?" O'Shova said, "This is anything but the usual style of the Orks!"
"They joined up with the enemy, must be receiving orders to do all of this." O'Vaxus muttered.
He then pulled out his sword and quickly impaled another green-skinned assassin. The Orks were after them, it seemed, so they fled. They fled to another, deeper part of the jungle and hoped they weren't being followed. When you are in such a plain weird situation as having highly skilled Ork assassins hunting you down, it's all you can really do except rushing them and hoping that you will somehow manage to take a few down. And they were not really in the mood for dieing. Suddenly, a HUGE drop pod landed literally NEXT to them and split open immediately. Out came... nothing. At least, it seemed like nothing...
"Hey O'Vaxus!" came a voice from behind them.
O'Vaxus turned to see O'Yelipwa, O'Shasdet, Jazon and someone he didn't know standing and smiling. The unknown was a Space Marine in some kind of hybrid armour which was almost half Termiator and half normal power armour. He had a HUGE sword on his back and a normal power sword in each hand.
"O'Vaxus," Jazon said, "Meet our chapter master... Darklight Knight!"

Sorry everyone. I am now fresh out of ideas, so the next part of this part is coming later. Again, sorry!


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

Eep! I forgot to check this thread for ages T_T
Now to continue where we left off.

"Darklight... Knight?" O'Vaxus said in disbelief that he was actually fighting alongside so many powerful warriors, "But, wait, you are the chapter master of a light based melee chapter, why the Dark in Darklight Knight?"
"I believe in balance in all things, dark and light, good and evil" Darklight Knight replied in his deep and cold yet somehow almost kind voice.
"Good and evil?" O'Vauxs said, "I thought Space Marines were PURELY good , no evil?"
"To be truely good you must be evil," the Paladins of the Eighth chapter master replied sadly, "It is evil to kill, yet to be truely good we must maintain peace which is only gained by war and war is almost entirely composed of killing."
"Ouch..." O'Vaxus replied clutching his head, "My brain hurts..."
Suddenly some action actually interrupted the sharing of wisdom when an Ork assassin jumped out of every one of about 20 trees!
"Let me and my fellow Paladins of the Eighth Space Marine take care of these greenskins!" Darklight Knight said with his swords raised. Jazon walked over beside him and readied Transplinter and another sword, a new one.
"Hey Jazon," O'Vaxus asked, "New sword, eh?"
"Yup!" replied Jazon, "Slayber, as effective against troops as Transplinter here is against tanks!"
With that said the two Space Marines rushed the assassins. Jazon was randomly flailing about Transplinter whilst gracefully executing multiple combos with Slayber, confusing the Orks. Darklight Knight was pulling off long, complex and EXTREMELY deadly combos off using both of his swords. Suddenly he sheathed them both and drew the huge blade from his back sheath. He began to use it, cutting through the enemies like a hot, sharpened katana through half melted butter. Soon the assassins resembled sushi more than they did Orks and the two valiant heroes sheathed their mighty weapons of justice and sat down for a well-deserved rest and lunch break. Soon the group set off, slaying Orks and the occassional Tyranid as they went. Soon they reached O'Vaxus' destination... the battlefield where their allies were, well, being SLAUGHTERED by the enemy! O'Vaxus quickly contacted the reinforcements who deep striked in and turned the slaughterers into the slaughtered in a matter of days...

YOU KNOW THE DRILL BY NOW. TO BE CONTINUED, BLAH BLAH BLAH, NEXT PART SOON, BLAH BLAH BLAH, ACTUALLY MOST LIKELY WON'T BE COMING FOR MONTHS, BLAH BLAH BLAH...

Editors note: This part will seem short at first but it is actually quite long. The last post and this post are one part.


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

I am deeply ashamed. Why, you ask? Well, I'll tell you why...
I FORGOT ABOUT HERESY ONLINE!
T_T Oh well. Now I'm back though... BEWARE! 
Anyway, I realise that this series has been going to the Tyranids a little lately... but I hope that this part changes that ^_^

Now to show you all something I am gonna start doing before the start of every part to bulk it out. A humour scene!

The Orks, choppas in hands, approached O'Vaxus and then activated the deadliest weapon in exsistence. Banana suits generated around them, and the deadly sound began to play...
IT'S PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME! PEANUT BUTTER...!
"NO!" O'Vaxus shouted, "AN OBSCURE INTERNET REFERENCE! ARGHH!"
As it continued, O'Vaxus began to think that he would have to take drastic measures... and use an obscure internet reference of his own! And he settled for the most powerful...
"Vegeta! What does the scouter say about it's power level?"
The Orks instantly dropped dead...



Now the start of the part!

"AHHHHHH!" O'Vaxus shouted as he ran. He was unarmoured and being chased by a (CENSORED) berserker for the Greater Good's sake. I would tell you all what he was thinking, but it would be a long string of (CENSORED)'s.
Oh well. Anyway, O'Vaxus had an idea. He took his sword out, pointed it forwards and did ten full 360 degree spins. The berserker ran into the spinning sabre and fell to the ground. Or, rather, loads of tiny little bits of the berserker fell to the ground. Mincedserker. O'Vaxus chuckled slightly at his own bad joke and ran back to base, shouting:
"Last time that I do a scouting mission!"
However, before he got to the base, out of the forest came an Ork. But it didn't look like the grunts they always fought. It was huge and covered in some kind of primative machinery. It looked almost like a leader, in fact. It smiled, laughed and shouted in a loud, roaring voice: "ME CRUSHER KLASHER, THE GRATE-IST BIG MEK EVER LIVE!"
"Uhhhh... huh." O'Vaxus replied, the amount of sarcasm in his voice giving the air around him a sharp flavour, "you and what army?"
"I NO NEED ARMY TO KILL YOU, YOU PUNY TAU!" CRUSHER, er, sorry, Crusher replied, louder than before.
"Oh... believe me..." O'Vaxus said, teleporting, "you do!"
And, with that, O'Vaxus fell down onto the ork and jammed his sword into the creature's dust-sized brain. He pulled out his sword (which, I might add, was like pulling the sword from the stone) and ran back to base, teleporting a few stepes every so often (he called this 'Telerunning'). He quickly shut the door and, gasping for air, said to the nearby Ethereal "That is the last scouting mission I EVER GO ON!"

TRANSMISSION END
...
Short, I know. Pointless, I know. But easily one of if not THE best chapter(s) yet. Yay.
Also, I plan to EVENTUALLY get a picture of my model of Scout O'Vaxus up on Heresy sooner. Probably later though knowing me.


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

*The FINAL CHAPTER part 1! Le gasp!*

Now, before I start the story, I just wanna clarify a few things.
1) Sorry about the UNGODLY delay... I forgot about Heresy again! DOUBLE Le gasp!
2) This is the final chapter of the MAIN STORYLINE! NOT THE FINAL STORY EVER! I WILL STILL MAKE STORIES OF ULTIMATE FIRE WARRIOR BUT THIS IS THE END OF THE ARMAPOCALYPSE STORYLINE! Alright, I have finished ranting about that (luckily).
3) This is the FIRST PART of the final chapter NOT, I repeat, NOT the full thing.
4) Yes, I did make up a bunch of things in this on the spot, including O'Shasdet's Gra'tarke.
5) Also, I have some more made-up characters that I plan to add in to UFW at some point: Blader the Imperial Assassin, Blaze and his element-based Space Marine team and O'Zalena, the greatest of all female Fire Warriors. I will describe them when they are first introduced.

Now, without further ado (in other words ranting)...
ON WITH THE STORY! (eep!)

"Gah!" O'Vaxus shouted as a Pulse Pistol, yes, PULSE PISTOL shot whizzed passed his head. Okay, Chaos he could understand. Orks he could understand too. But it really was a sad day when your allies were so INCREDIBLY tired out from last nights rigorous late night compulsory training session that the biggest threat to you on the battlefield is THEM. O'Vaxus was thankful he was on a scout mission at the time. He dived behind a wrecked tank and fired off some shots at a nearby Chaos biker, puncturing the tire and sending the rider flying into the Space Marine trenches where he was quickly massacred by some Paladins Swordsmasters. He took out a comms device. "Jazon, what's your status?!" he shouted into it while taking light fire from a squad of Orks.
"My status is beating the circuitry out of a bunch of walkin' toasters!" came the reply from Jazon.

*WITH JAZON*

"Eat THIS you oversised calculators!" Jazon shouted as he slashed straight through about half a dozen Necrons with one ferocious slash. The Necrons, however, weren't quite as amused. A Flayed One swiped at him and a few more jumped at him. Suddenly, they were blasted away by a dark yellow blast. Jazon quickly turned to face the direction the blast came from. Standing there with a sword in each hand was Darklight Knight, followed closely by O'Yelipwa and two Paladins of the Eighth Swordmasters. Jazon was, for a second, awed by how awesome Darklight Knight looked. He was wearing hybrid armour, a cross between Terminator and normal armour and a medieval fantasy-style helmet. On his back was a long, flowing tattered and torn dark grey cape with a hood that he often wore over his helmet. Then, he was snapped back into reality when he was almost hit by a stray Pulse Pistol shot. Then, without any warning, turned and ran at full speed back into the fray, swords readied.

*WITH O'SHASDET AND O'SHOVA*

In the trenches, Farsight slashed and hacked away at a group of Orks that were swarming him, shouting obscenities that would make a Blood Angel's armour turn blue. O'Shasdet helped, using his Pulse Gra'tarke (a weapon of Tau origin, basically a battleaxe with a spear-length handle and a built-in Shield Generator) to slice apart some of the Orks that hadn't quite managed to reach and/or swarm Farsight yet. Suddenly, the Dawn Blade started to glow deep crimson. Some of the Orks jumped away in sheer fright, others merely latched on even more. Then the Dawn Blade started, to everyone's surprise, to change shape...

End of Part 1

Sorry to leave you on a cliffhanger, but I am debating between a few things that the DB could change into.
So, until next time, catch you later!
~~DLK~~


----------

